

Marketing folks won't learn to code: analytics must adapt - cissou
http://blog.hublo.co/2014/02/24/marketing-folks-wont-learn-to-code-analytics-must-adapt/

======
cyrillevincey
OP made it clear: marketers still have to turn to IT guys today to shape new
funnel analytics. And it takes DAYS to see new funnels implemented, while it
should be a matter of minutes - if only they had the right tools. Also, thanks
for saying that growth hacking / coding geniuses are a myth. They don't
usually have the skills, but moreover nobody would dare to grant them write
access to the app repo...

------
ibstudios
I am still trying to figure out what marketing people do besides throwing
spaghetti at walls.

